# 1 Peter 4:15 what on earth did Peter mean by "meddling"



## Eoghan (May 29, 2011)

In seeking to ensure that Christians are persecuted for Christ Peter charges them NOT to find themselves persecuted for murder, theft or doing evil. To this list Peter adds the charge of being a "troublesome meddler". This is the odd one out and I would be interested to know what he intends.

Is there anything from the Greek, context or "the analogy of faith" that sheds light on this particular sin? I am at a loss to see what is intended.

If he intends gossip - why not say so. That would surely be a matter of church discipline rather than judicial pronouncement which seems intended. I have my own suggestion but would like to hear from others before influencing their thoughts.


----------



## Manuel (May 29, 2011)

I guess it refers to a person who likes to stick his nose in other people's businesses. People from my country of origin are like that, it's very annoying.


----------



## rbcbob (May 29, 2011)

αλλοτριοεπισκοπος

ἀλλοτριο-επίσκοπος , ὁ , busybody in other men's matters , 1 Ep.Pet. 4.15 .

The root word is Episkopos which means overseer


----------

